# Has anyone extended the outfeed on a 6" jointer and how?



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I acquired an old Delta 37-307 style 6 inlch jointer and am in the process of restoring it for use in my shop.
Firs thing I noticed wa sthe rathe short out feed. 
I'd like to make and extension for it with MDF or similar and wonder if anybody has done this and can offer me advice before I start.
I would like to be able to remove the extension when not in use.
I saw a decent idea on You tube that covers most of the bases .





Something like this.

Bob


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

Bob,

This is a good video and shows what a person needs to be aware of.

All I would add, make sure that the outfeed table is flat and parallel to the machines outfeed table.

Glad he added that outfeed leg.

W. Kirk Crawford
Tularosa, New Mexico


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Hi Bob, I cannot help you with the 6" version, but I have had the need to extend my 8" joiner for edging some 16' x 12" x 3" oak boards (these are extremely heavy when you are working alone).

My answer was to use a roller stand about 3' from the out-feed table. As the out-feed table height is fixed, the stand can be positioned extremely accurately very quickly, it can also be made to be precisely co-planer with the out deed table. I also did the same on the in-feed side (but the cutting depth was fixed, so I did not have to keep adjusting the in-feed rollers).

Watching the video - He checks for the out-feed being co-planer with the fence side, but not the outside of the out-feed table . I guess this is OK for edging a board, but what happens when you want to flatten a 6" wide board - the basic concept is simple and good, but need a little more refinement to get really good results.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for comming into this thread fellas.
I'm making notes and hoping to get something made up on the weekend.

Bob


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

I second using outfeed rollers. Attaching anything to your jointer that is lighter than cast iron is asking for excessive vibration.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I wouldn't try it without the support leg.

The leg(s) would also allow you to make sure the extension was exactly level with your jointer giving you one long flat surface.

I would also want to physically attach the extension to the table so there is no chance of it moving away or
changing position.

I could take or leave the extended height and length of the fence.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I see where he used the extension on the height to be his support for the extension surface. That is the only place that he attached the bed to the jointer. The height doesn't give you much extra benefits.

Good luck Bob.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've seen them were the whole jointer is inside a table but that kills the adjustable part of the out feed. If you want to try this approach I'm with Gary on or more legs would make it much more stable.


----------



## ondablade (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Bob. Another option might be to use an aluminium extrusion.

Felder/Hammer do cantilevered (unsupported) aluminium table extensions in various lengths for use on their planer thicknessers and spindle moulders. You can see some examples shortly after the start of this video: http://www.ukhammer.co.uk/video.php?regiongb-en&video_id=42

The extension is an aluminium extrusion, and attaches by hooking over a rail bolted to the vertical web at the end of the table.

This can be bought as an accessory for about $150, but if too expensive it'd probably not be too hard to work something up using a length of aluminium channel (the 6 in width would make it easier), a piece of stainless angle and some bolts. You could probably figure out a way to install a jacking bolt or two to level it to the table as well…

ian


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Excellent suggestions guys.
I am going to do some measuring tonight and try to put together a sketch to help identify the areas of concern.
Tomorrow I head off to the annual wood show so my mind is not made up completely on the solution as yet. (evil grin heading over to the General International booth)
I do not have room for a larger jointer so I am leaning toward a removable extension with adjustable legs.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I always used a roller stand and had good luck.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Bob, I will be quite interested in what you end up with. There have been many times I wished my table was a bit longer.


----------

